# Those drivers that had accidents while TNCn



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Were there any negative Impacts?

I know a Lyft driver here had rates go up a lot.

I know 2 drivers were paid by James river minus $1000

Any updates on these? Cancelled non renewed?


----------



## skinny (Jan 7, 2016)

I didn't hear of anything myself but I did check with Liberty Mutual and was promised no cancellation if uber/lyft, then again the exclusions section makes it crystal clear they won't pay while acting as livery driver. What's not clear is if 1 trip/day warrants exclusion for that day or only when online and pays otherwise when offline. Hopefully some of these insurance co's will update their exclusions to make it more nuanced. As of now I feel like it's a crap-shoot.


----------



## wilson tseng (Feb 12, 2016)

" I know 2 drivers were paid by James river minus $1000 "
i just had accident period 3. do you have those two driver who get paid and can help me to file for claim..


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

wilson tseng said:


> " I know 2 drivers were paid by James river minus $1000 "
> i just had accident period 3. do you have those two driver who get paid and can help me to file for claim..


If it wasn't your fault, you file with the other party's insurance. If it was your fault, you file with James River through Uber. It's not difficult, just contact them.


----------

